# Credit card payment



## dinosaur (Feb 24, 2010)

I've seen some older threads on this, but since things change over time I thought I start a new one.
I had a customer (post office) that could only pay via credit card on a timely manner, but with the monthly fees when I'm not using it, it made it financially unfeasible, so I'm looking for another service.
So what's out there for a credit card swipe that doesn't juice you in fees? I only use it for plowing (I don't do lawn work so it's just snow removal).

And if someone is in my area and already have the card swipe, and looking to pick up a small post office for snow/ice removal, let me know and I'll send you the info (trust me, I don't mind turning this work away).
Thanks


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

If you've got an iPhone, they have a free app and free card reader that you can get and link to a bank account that lets you collect from credit cards. It's called the square.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Makes you want to buy 1 stamp and put it on your cc... for that one customer that doesn't want their bill emailed to them.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I use the square reader. It charges a percentage of each payment instead of monthly. It uses your phone or tablet like mentioned above. I charge a "convenience fee" (about 1% higher than what square charges me) that is in my contract. Most people who are using the card don't mind, those who do can write a check.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Square is easiest way to go


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> I use the square reader. It charges a percentage of each payment instead of monthly. It uses your phone or tablet like mentioned above. I charge a "convenience fee" (about 1% higher than what square charges me) that is in my contract. Most people who are using the card don't mind, those who do can write a check.


Do you actually have to swipe a card? Most of ours are over the phone.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes and no.. U can manually input the cc # but it then charges you a small convenience fee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Define small.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

https://squareup.com/pricing?gclid=...=50258681497&pdv=m&pkw=+square++pricing&pmt=b


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It jumps up a little. I don't do much business with cards (mostly checks) and I charge 3.5% convenience free whether it's keyed in or swipe. You may want to add to that. No one using a card has complained too much.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I went from a service provider (merchant services) to a square and will never go back. I get a report every night (after midnight) with a breakdown of my sales and then another email that shows the deposit, the weekends are an exception. The other provider kept adding fees and such that just killed me, they had a $25. statement fee among many others. I can use the square in the office or mobil, swipe the card or key it in manually and it lets you know when you manually key it in that its a slightly higher rate.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I use stripe or through quick books.


----------



## dinosaur (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, square it is. Even though all the ads I see say Square is "free", just didn't want to get stuck with more monthly or non-usage fees.
I already add to my bill, the cost of credit swipe fees, so no change there.
When the post office was done via check, the invoice was submitted at end of every month service was provided and payment was received in July!! With the card, I submit at end of month and show up at the main office a day or two later and get paid!
Now if I could only find a place for the snow without burying the neighbors garage, I'm set!!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Agree...I always charge 3%.


----------



## Eric7a (Nov 29, 2016)

For my business, i use flint, no monthly fees, flat rate (3%), and have never had an issue. Since earlier this year it had to be linked to a stripe account, but the process is pretty simple. If anybody insists on paying with a card, I let them know there's an additional 3%, most don't care. Swiping a card, or typing it in, is the same cost.


----------

